
The 'Backdoor' Risks to Political Campaigns - rbanffy
https://www.databreachtoday.com/backdoor-risks-to-political-campaigns-a-14886
======
raxxorrax
Don't use domestic political messaging on platforms with international
audience or you might net surprises. Even if the platform is in your
jurisdiction. Also "propaganda" from domestic voices will always be under much
more scrutiny compared to foreign ones without direct and open conflict. As a
citizen I want leaks on my government, not from some random foreign actor.

I believe the behavior of large tech firms that tried to counter false info
was counterproductive in almost all cases.

The topic isn't false info or fake news, it still isn't, the topic is large
corporations censoring content, promoting voices of their customers while
removing those of critics. And those that see this as the larger problem are
completely correct on this in my opinion. A term of office in any country is
irrelevant in comparison.

Also imagine a smug smile if political actors suddenly understand the
importance of having their data protected. Could have run on that issue and it
maybe would have brought you much success, but instead mass surveillance was
even extended and very likely abused. Hopefully that was just learning the
hard way.

Hope the gain of surveillance is worth it for national security. You might
want to do an evaluation though.

